# Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau



## Snake_shake (21. März 2013)

Hallo, habe ein linder 410 fishing umgebaut.
Als erstes kam alles raus dass nur noch mehr die aluschale übrig war. Danach habe ich seitlich aluwinkel montiert die später als auflager für die eigentliche konstruktion dienen.
Als grundplatte habe ich eine 21er siebdruckplatte verwendet.
Die habe ich der bootsform angepasst und anschließend ausschnitte für die staufächer geschnitten.
Danach alles verschraubt und teppich drauf.
Der rest ist dann viel kleinarbeit.

Mfg , bei fragen könnt ihr mir gern schreiben.


----------



## Enrico54 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

:m

Hast du noch mehr Bilder vom Umbau?


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein linder 410 fishing umgebaut.
> Als erstes kam alles raus dass nur noch mehr die aluschale übrig war. Danach habe ich seitlich aluwinkel montiert die später als auflager für die eigentliche konstruktion dienen.
> Als grundplatte habe ich eine 21er siebdruckplatte verwendet.
> Die habe ich der bootsform angepasst und anschließend ausschnitte für die staufächer geschnitten.
> ...


 
Warst Du damit schon auf´n Wasser ?


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Ja will auch mehr Bilder, sieht Interessant aus|wavey:
Allerdings siehts sehr hochlastig aus auf den Bildern, nicht das du umkippst damit wenn Wind kommt


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Hallo,#h

wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue ist der Schwerpunkt viel zu hoch, das kann eine ziemliche Wackelpartie werden.
Das wäre ja so als wenn ich die Stuhlfüße auf meiner Bank drauf schrauben würde.

Ich hätte die Stuhlfüße auf dem Boden vom Boot montiert, hab ich bei mein erstes Boot auch gemacht.


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Was muss man für so ein Boot ca Zahlen (Wackelschwanz)


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...also ich hab für den Rumpf damals 50 Euro gezahlt, und natürlich viel Arbeit und Zeit reingesteckt.

Abgesehen von den Materialkosten, habe es dann später für 
500 Euro weiter verkauft.


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Das ist doch Günstig, hätte auch gern so eins allerdings kommen da ja noch Trailer und anhänger kupplung zu#6


----------



## Enrico54 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Für den Preis jeder Zeit! :k


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...genau das ist es.

Jeder ist ja mal angefangen, bei mir kam auch erst das Boot, viel Arbeit und dann die Frage wie transportiere ich das ?

Dann hab ich lange Google durchsucht bis ich einen "bezahlbaren Neuen Trailer" gefunden habe.
http://www.tpv-anhaenger.de/bootstrailer.html

Einen neuen deswegen weil man bei ebay und Co einfach zu viel für die gebrauchten haben wollte.

Nach und nach hab ich mir den Trailer passend für mein jetziges Boot umgebaut.


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Da steht gar kein Preis für den Trailer:c


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Damals wurden die über den OTTO Versand vertrieben und für den BA 550 habe ich ca. 600 Euro gezahlt.

http://www.boeckmann-magdeburg.com/anhaengerangebote/vorfuehrfahrzeuge/85814-tpv-ba-


----------



## aalex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Absolut Geil und überlegungs wert. Schön mit Accu Motor und echo ab auf den See.Hab zwar ein Belly aber für Faule Tage super Sache.#6


----------



## Enrico54 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



aalex schrieb:


> Absolut Geil und überlegungs wert. Schön mit Accu Motor und echo ab auf den See.Hab zwar ein Belly aber für Faule Tage super Sache.#6



Bin nun auch scharf auf so was. |kopfkrat


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Ist auch Geil, aber ich kann nur jedem dem Rat geben holt Euch den Trailer nie zu klein !

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es so das man sich bei Booten immer nur vergrößert, bei meinem Trailer bin ich jetzt mit dem neuen Boot auch an die Grenze gekommen.:c

Das reicht jetzt nur noch für das Leergewicht vom Boot mit Motor, heute würde ich beim Trailer immer eine Nummer größer nehmen.


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Teures Hobby hat man sich da ausgesuch hahaha


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Verkaufst du es|bigeyes ich nehms ähhhhmmm für 500 ok hahaha


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

verkaufen...der war Gut


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Hast du Bilder von deinem Aktuellen BOOOOOT
(Habe das gefühl wir weichen hier im Thread leicht vom Thema ab #d)


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...aber hier gibt es günstige für Einsteiger !
http://www.seerose.de/


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Das gilt ja als ruderboot oder?


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Wenn man im Lotto gewonnen hat gehts, nee so selber aufbauen wäre schon Cool hab nen kollegen der ist Schiffsbauer für Holz und GFK


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...hier sind ein paar Bilder, allerdings jetzt mit einen 15 PS Außenbordmotor.


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Das Ding hat Style, bist du damit nur im Salzwasser unterwegs?


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

ne auch ab und zu auf é Talsperre mit einem Minn Kota Endura 50 und einer 120 Ah Batterie.

Zum Rudern ist es schon zu schwer.


----------



## Snake_shake (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Weitere folgen


----------



## Snake_shake (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

.....


----------



## Snake_shake (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> Warst Du damit schon auf´n Wasser ?



Ja klar  , haste leicht bedenken ?


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

hab sogar starke bedenken, es doch ersichtlich das der Schwerpunkt zu hoch ist.|uhoh:
Oder hast Du Blei in den Staufächern ?

Mach das mal bei Wind und Wellengang und dreh mal ein Video.


----------



## aalex (22. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

aufstehen darf man dann nicht, stillsitzen angesagt|wavey:


----------



## Snake_shake (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> hab sogar starke bedenken, es doch ersichtlich das der Schwerpunkt zu hoch ist.|uhoh:
> Oder hast Du Blei in den Staufächern ?
> 
> Mach das mal bei Wind und Wellengang und dreh mal ein Video.



Nicht ganzn aber 4 batterien mit 100kg.
Und wegen dem schwerpunkt, der ausbau is etwas tiefer als die originalhöhe der ruderbänke


----------



## wackelschwanz (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

ohh... 100 KG alleine schon für die Batterien, und das bei einer max.Gesamttragkraft von 300KG.|kopfkrat

Was wiegt den der Ausbau (Holz, Stühle u.s.w.), naja solange Du nicht zu Schwer bist.


----------



## aalex (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Wenn der Aufbau schon so hoch ist wie du normalerweise im Boot sitzt, dann ist deine sitzfläche ja noch ca 50 cm höher wie sonst?|kopfkrat das glaube ich bischen Hoch aber wenns funzt Super


----------



## wackelschwanz (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...ich will unbedingt ein Video davon sehen


----------



## Snake_shake (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> ohh... 100 KG alleine schon für die Batterien, und das bei einer max.Gesamttragkraft von 300KG.|kopfkrat
> 
> Was wiegt den der Ausbau (Holz, Stühle u.s.w.), naja solange Du nicht zu Schwer bist.



Der ausbau wiegt auch ca. 100 kg , ich und mein partner haben auch 200 kg und noch angelsachen schätz mal mit 50 kg ist da alles zusammen, macht 500kg.
Jez denkste das ist zuviel, das boot hat aber immer noch nicht viel tiefgang, also kein problem


----------



## Snake_shake (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



aalex schrieb:


> aufstehen darf man dann nicht, stillsitzen angesagt|wavey:



Stehen ist eigentlich sogar besser da das gewicht tiefer ist und man automatisch das gewicht verlagert


----------



## wackelschwanz (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...was meinst Du warum der Hersteller ein max. Gewicht von 300KG angegeben hat ?|rolleyes

Bitte mach doch wenn Ihr rausfahrt ein Video !


----------



## Snake_shake (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



aalex schrieb:


> aufstehen darf man dann nicht, stillsitzen angesagt|wavey:





wackelschwanz schrieb:


> ...was meinst Du warum der Hersteller ein max. Gewicht von 300KG angegeben hat ?|rolleyes
> 
> Bitte mach doch wenn Ihr rausfahrt ein Video !



Das hat schon sinn, aber jeder hersteller baut seine boote oder auch andere sachen um ein vielfaches sicherer um auf nummer sicher zu gehen. 
War heute am Inn ,... Vom boot aus filmen macht nicht viel sinn oder ? Vom ufer aus würde man mehr sehn


----------



## aalex (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Würde mich mal Interessieren wie tief das Boot mit Zwei Leuten drauf im wasser liegt:g


----------



## wackelschwanz (23. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

....bestimmt mit dem Rumpf nach oben


----------



## wackelschwanz (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...Spaß bei Seite, ich will mich ja nicht hier im Forum über Jemand lustig machen.#t

Aber wenn Du sagst das Ihr auf 500 KG kommt bei eine max. Tragkraft von 300 KG und der Schwerpunkt relativ hoch ist, dann wären Bilder am besten bewegte vom Vorteil.

Damit ich es mir wirklich vorstellen kann.|kopfkrat

Gruß

W.


----------



## 63°Nord (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Vor der ersten Ausfahrt bitte diesen Artikel lesen. Könnte hilfreich sein wenn man mit seinem Schiff(chen) etwas anderes macht als der Konstrukteur es vorgesehen hat.                                                       http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasa_(Schiff)


----------



## Ted (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> Stehen ist eigentlich sogar besser da das gewicht tiefer ist und man automatisch das gewicht verlagert



Wenn du aufstehst ist dein Körperschwerpunkt immer höher als im sitzen! Außer die Sitzfläche ist höher als deine Beine lang sind.
Ich vertrete hier die selbe Meinung wie die Anderen. Der Schwerpunkt des Bootes ist eindeutig zu hoch und das Boot ist hoffnungslos überladen. Bei Wind, Wellen und am besten noch Regen ist das eine echt gefährliche Kombination...


----------



## prinz1 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

hallo

also auch ich als laie sehe hier ein starkes problem auf euch zu kommen.
bitte führt die erste probefahrt UNBEDINGT im flachen wasser durch.
das sieht stark nach badetag aus.
ich irre mich hier sehr, sehr gerne, aber bauchschmerzen habe ich dabei.
bitte info ob das wasser noch sehr kalt war!
danke

der prinz


----------



## Snake_shake (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Erste schleppausfahrt


----------



## wackelschwanz (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Hallo,

bitte mit Personen !

Gruß

W.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Mit Gepäck und allem?
sieht wackelig aus


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

M.E. kann man ein x-beliebiges Boot nicht so ohne weiteres zum Bass- Boat umbauen, ohne gravierende Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen. Die Bass- Boats- erst letzte Woche war ich samt Guide mit einem unterwegs, haben gewisse Eigenarten. Sie sind recht schwer, haben einen tiefen Schwerpunkt, großen Einbau- Tank und dazu noch ein gefülltes Becken für die Beute, plus grossen, vollen Tank. Dann sind die Dinger breit, und haben ein flaches V. Der Motor allein (175 PS) wiegt um 250 kg. Durch diese Faktoren liegt so ein Boot extrem neigungsarm. Das geht mit dem Linder nicht; durch den hohen Schwerpunkt ist das Boot extrem kippelig. Das ist für sitzende Angler konstruiert. Sorry, Müll schreib ich hier nicht rein. Aus der 410er Linder kann man kein Bass- Boat machen.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Man brauch ja nicht gerade ein Bass Boat der Profi klasse um Z.b. in den Hamburger kanälen Barsche zu jagen einfach just for fun Barsche ärgern.175ps willst du rennen fahren????


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Darum gings ja nicht; mir gings um den hohen Schwerpunkt und das Kippeln. Das ist schlicht gefährlich. Die Bass- Boats haben den Zweck, vom einen zum anderen Platz flott zu wechseln- bei Wettkämpfen. Das o.g. genannte Teil geht über 100 km/h- braucht man natürlich nur in grossen Gewässern.


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Nachsatz, noch. Die Bass- Boats wurden konstruiert für Schwarzbarsch- Fischerei. Da ist es meist heiss und windarm. Beides trifft in HH selten zu.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Ja die Ammis brauchen ja alles ne Nummer größer


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Mein Guide in Spanien ist selbst (erfolgreicher) Tournament- Fischer, und dafür hat das schon Sinn. Ist halt sehr spezifisch. Allein den Sprit für solche Motoren kann man hier nicht bezahlen. Die Jungs gehen aber bei Gewinnen schon mal mit 6-8000 Euronen heim. Dann gehts.


----------



## wackelschwanz (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Hallo,#h

bei den Amys kostet der ganze Angelkram ja nicht so viel wie hier, z.B. eine Penn Rolle kriegt man dort für ein paar Dollar hinter her geschmissen und bei uns nehmen die richtig viele Euros dafür.

Gruß

W.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Und was sagt uns das AUSWANDERN Jungs ins angel Paradies


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

:mEine meiner angedachten Lebens- Optionen.


----------



## wackelschwanz (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...kann man nur von Träumen, Holzhaus an einem Riesiger See incl. Lachs Zufluss und nur einmal im Monat in der Stadt fahren um die Deutsche Altersversorge von der Bank zu holen !


----------



## wackelschwanz (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...sorry ich meinte Altersvorsorge !#q


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Joar, das hätte was|kopfkrat


----------



## minden (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Puh, das Linder Fisherman ist eh schon sehr wakkelig...dann den Schwerpunkt so hoch zu setzten..passt schön auf bei euren Ausfahrten.

Allg. bauen wir auch Castingplattformen die recht weit oben sind, haben aber ganz andere Rümpfe als Basis. Würde das vielleicht nochmal überdenken...

Hier kannst du ein paar Boote von uns sehen:
http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/index.html


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Das wollte ich schreiben- die Ami- Bassboats haben viel Masse unten, und kompensieren es mit Leistung. In Europa siehts anders aus.


----------



## Snake_shake (26. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das wollte ich schreiben- die Ami- Bassboats haben viel Masse unten, und kompensieren es mit Leistung. In Europa siehts anders aus.



Also so schlimm wie ihr das alle macht ist es nicht.
Mit dem ganzen gewicht das unten drin ist , ist das boot schon stabil.


----------



## wackelschwanz (26. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...wir machen uns ja nur Sorgen um Deine Sicherheit !|uhoh:


----------



## Snake_shake (27. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> ...wir machen uns ja nur Sorgen um Deine Sicherheit !|uhoh:



Ich versteh euch eh.
Zum thema sicherheit, ... Was meint ihr, geht das boot unter wenns kippen würde oder hat das holz genug auftrieb um es über wasser zu halten ?


----------



## Ted (27. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> Ich versteh euch eh.
> Zum thema sicherheit, ... Was meint ihr, geht das boot unter wenns kippen würde oder hat das holz genug auftrieb um es über wasser zu halten ?



Machst du dir etwas doch etwas Soren? :g


----------



## aalex (27. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, geht das boot unter wenns kippen würde oder hat das holz genug auftrieb um es über wasser zu halten ?


Ist das ein scherz CA 500kg gegen Paar Bretter und ein vollgelaufendes Boot Markier am besten die Stelle per GPS dann weisst du wenigstens wo es liegt#h


----------



## wackelschwanz (27. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> Ich versteh euch eh.
> Zum thema sicherheit, ... Was meint ihr, geht das boot unter wenns kippen würde oder hat das holz genug auftrieb um es über wasser zu halten ?


 
Deine Batterien die Du unten drin hast sorgen schon dafür das 
alles unter geht, auch das Holz.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Snake_shake (28. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Werde auf alle fälle noch auftriebskörper anbringen.
Falls ein wetter aufzieht weiß man nie ob man noch am ufer ankommt ;-)


----------



## Snake_shake (30. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



aalex schrieb:


> Ist das ein scherz CA 500kg gegen Paar Bretter und ein vollgelaufendes Boot Markier am besten die Stelle per GPS dann weisst du wenigstens wo es liegt#h



500 alles zusammen, das boot alleine hat ca150 mit dem ausbau+ ausrüstung und batterien macht so max 300kg.


----------



## mokki (31. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

BITTE investiere dringend in zwei Rettungswesten. Das Ding ist VIEL zu hoch, wird mit Sicherheit instabil sein und euch bei aufkommendem Wind oder bei unvorhergesehenden Ergegnissen in echte Probleme bringen... Mein Boot liegt wesentlich !! besser im Wasser und der Schwerpunkt ist viel tiefer, dennnoch hatte ich schon Situationen, wo ich "Schweiss" bekam...

Also pass bitte auf ! Und fahr mal ein paar Tests, um die Belastbarkeit auszureizen...


----------



## Snake_shake (31. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



mokki schrieb:


> BITTE investiere dringend in zwei Rettungswesten. Das Ding ist VIEL zu hoch, wird mit Sicherheit instabil sein und euch bei aufkommendem Wind oder bei unvorhergesehenden Ergegnissen in echte Probleme bringen... Mein Boot liegt wesentlich !! besser im Wasser und der Schwerpunkt ist viel tiefer, dennnoch hatte ich schon Situationen, wo ich "Schweiss" bekam...
> 
> Also pass bitte auf ! Und fahr mal ein paar Tests, um die Belastbarkeit auszureizen...



Stell mal fotos rein


----------



## aalex (31. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> 500 alles zusammen, das boot alleine hat ca150 mit dem ausbau+ ausrüstung und batterien macht so max 300kg.


Ja und dann Zwei Männer noch mit ca 200 Kg wie du sagtest,
sind 500|kopfkrat


----------



## mokki (31. März 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

hier die fotos

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.273470456019556.72185.100000698104651&type=1&l=28ec528bbd


----------



## Korken (1. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Auhaa - da möchte ich nicht mal bei ruhigem Wetter draufsitzen. 
Snake_shake, ich drücke dir alle Daumen, bei schnellen Kurven und Wendemannöver. Ganz zu schweigen wenn mal ein großer Hecht beißt und man muß sich im Boot bewegen !!!! mokki rät zur Schwimmweste - ich zum Schwimmanzug+weste,Rettungsring und Beiboot. Will hoffen, das die Bilder von deinem Boot täuschen und es nicht so schlimm ist mit dem Schwerpunkt. Schau doch nochmal bei dem User Minden http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/index.html - die Jungs sind da ganz pfiffig auch was das Fischen bei uns hier angeht.


----------



## Snake_shake (8. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Was würdet ihr machen um das boot stabiler zu machen ?
Je stabiler desto besser


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Als ehemaliger 440iger Besitzer, aus den Brettern einen aufliegenden Boden machen und darauf die Stühle montieren. Die Sitzhöhe nicht über den original Sitzbänken. Den Rest rausschmeißen...

Querverbindungen müssen aber sein, ansonsten wabbelt die Schale. Ich hätte die Alubänke drin gelassen und darin/drunter die Elektronik versteckt.


----------



## fromhell1984 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

Hallo Snake,


bei schönen Wetter auf einem ruhigen See wirst du damit keine Probleme bekommen... Ich kenn dein genaues Angelbiet nicht aber wenn ich bedenke wo ich unterwegs bin ist deine Konstruktion schlichtweg ´´LEBENSMÜDE´´

Das Linder ist von Werk aus durch seine Spitze Rumpfform schon sehr Kippelig und wenn du dann noch höher sitzt wird dies unzumutbar. Ein Boot ist wie ein Haus wenn du kein Ingenieur oder Architekt bist sollte man von beidem die Finger lassen oder sich vorher Informationen einholen dafür gibt es ja solche Plattformen, denn was passiert mit einem Haus wenn du die Statik veränderst #h

Viele viele Bootsangler unterschätzen die Gefahren auf dem Wasser! Ich hab in den letzten Jahren einiges gesehen zb wenn größere Schiffe vorbei kommen oder ein Poliezi Boot mit 120 an die vorbeifährt!

Ich wünsch dir allzeit eine gute Fahrt aber überdenke deine Konstruktion und dann vielleicht auch deinen 4 Km´h E-Motor mit dem du im Notfall nicht vom Fleck kommst!!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Snake_shake (17. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



fromhell1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Snake,
> 
> 
> bei schönen Wetter auf einem ruhigen See wirst du damit keine Probleme bekommen... Ich kenn dein genaues Angelbiet nicht aber wenn ich bedenke wo ich unterwegs bin ist deine Konstruktion schlichtweg ´´LEBENSMÜDE´´
> ...


Ich fahre vorwiegend auf seen wo keine polizeiboote unterwegs sind geschweige denn mit 120sachen vorbeifahren 
Und ich schaff mit dem motor 8kmh


----------



## wackelschwanz (17. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



Snake_shake schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorwiegend auf seen wo keine polizeiboote unterwegs sind geschweige denn mit 120sachen vorbeifahren
> Und ich schaff mit dem motor 8kmh


 
 ...mit Rückenwind und Stromabwärts.

Wenn alles zusammen 500 KG wiegt und Du noch Gegenwind hast wird es aber Schwer auf Deine 8 kmh zu kommen.


----------



## Snake_shake (17. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*



wackelschwanz schrieb:


> ...mit Rückenwind und Stromabwärts.
> 
> Wenn alles zusammen 500 KG wiegt und Du noch Gegenwind hast wird es aber Schwer auf Deine 8 kmh zu kommen.



Du musst es eh nicht glauben ...


----------



## wackelschwanz (17. April 2013)

*AW: Linder 410 "barsch-boot" umbau*

...glaub ich auch nicht.

Aber wenn Du an dich glaubst dann mach mal, viel Glück


----------

